# Kayfun mini...



## jguile415 (11/3/16)

I found a Kayfun Mini 2.1 in Vapeking's bargain bin for R50.... it looks absolutely ridiculous on my Koopor 200w but not a bad MTL tank at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

